# Infinity Scarf Length



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

How long, in inches, would you say the average infinity scarf is? To be long enough to at least double around the neck? As long as a regular scarf?


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

MaggieBelize said:


> How long, in inches, would you say the average infinity scarf is? To be long enough to at least double around the neck? As long as a regular scarf?


Here is a linke for some answers to this very question..........
Readers Respond: Best Sizes for Making Crocheted Scarves
http://crochet.about.com/u/ua/scarves/Scarf-Size-Best-Sizes-For-Making-Crocheted-Scarves.htm
Measure your favorite scarf and use that size.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

For a worsted weight infinity to go around your neck twice you need at least 50 inches.....look at the honey cowl or the Gap cowl on ravelry to get an idea about various yarn weight lengths to accomplish what you want....I often make infinity cowls anywhere from 50" to 80" depending upon the look I want....take a measuring tape to the store and measure the ones you like best...keeping in mind to use a similar weight yarn to get a similar result to the ready made one...
julie


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

julietremain said:


> For a worsted weight infinity to go around your neck twice you need at least 50 inches.....I often make infinity cowls anywhere from 50" to 80" depending upon the look I want


Exactly what I needed ... Thank you!!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Short scarf is 55 inches,
Medium scarf is 70 inches, 
Long scarf is 82 inches.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

new one on me thanks ladies
have a great and wonderful day


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Ways to Wear An Infinity Scarf
https://www.google.ca/#q=Ways+to+Wear+An+Infinity+Scarf


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Great responses. I needed this information too


----------



## Patp (Jan 23, 2011)

I never make an infinity as long as a regular scarf. On average I do 44 inches on straights then sew. (knitted). Personal preference I guess but I like both loops to fit close to neck---I don't like it when second loop hangs down further, almost by itself. I know I can adjust my first loop but then I loose my tight fit at neck.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Heh heh... "How long is an infinity scarf"... Sorry. It's just the way it looks when it's worded like that.  
Although the above suggests that it's well, infinitely long, no one has that much yarn or that much time... I'd say to base it on the person's size. People tell me the average kid's scarf is about the height of the kid. I'd think you could do something similar for an adult... start with their height & see how many times it wraps around your neck... It's done when you think it looks good & no one is going to tell you otherwise.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for a great question and great information!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess it would depend if you are going to wear it just as a scarf, as a cowel, or double as a shawl.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I always go at least 60", just in case. Think short scarfs look kind of dumb.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I try to go about 72" (6 ft) -- otherwise the teenage GD thinks it's too short..


----------

